# Irritated!!!!!!!!!



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

I just wanted a bit of a rant.:bash:

As i said in one of my previous posts, why are some people out there just to cause confrontation. there are some many people that start threads on a good note and then someone toddles along and feels the need to put a bad spin on it.

Don't get me wrong , everybody is entitled to have an opinion but it just seems more and more lately that a small minority out there are just here to put other people down when the vast majority of people on here just want to talk to people who share the samne hobby and interests.

Rant over :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

have to say that really does make me chuckle,

seeing as this was one of your last posts...

*not being funny but you may want to rephrase your post as it makes you appear to be a freeloader, even though you may have good intentions*


so.. its ok for you to give your opinion of someones post (Which i happen to agree with btw) even if its been started on a positive note... which offering to help unwanted animals might well be..

but not ok for everyone else?

ever heard the term.. pot, kettle, black?

Nerys


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

Your right... Iv taken to ignoring the negative ones and just posting what I think... tis easier that way! people should be encouraging knowledge and helping people who may not be that experienced get the most out of their new pet by helping with husbandry advise... 

everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Nerys said:


> have to say that really does make me chuckle,
> 
> seeing as this was one of your last posts...
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::whip::whip::whip::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, you can sure tells its the summer hols.. i know we all start somewhere, but christ, some people have not yet found the blocks, let alone got on their marks!

N


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I would suggest this is an of topic subject.

"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone"


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> I would suggest this is an of topic subject.
> 
> "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone"


Brill, Pass the rocks then :2thumb:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Brill, Pass the rocks then :2thumb:


If only


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Nerys said:


> have to say that really does make me chuckle,
> 
> seeing as this was one of your last posts...
> 
> ...


 
Hi, i dont think iv explained myself very well here.
I mean when there is a nice thread and then someone comes along and is just down right disrespectful. that is where i get niggled. there is nothing wrong with people having opinions but theres a difference between an opinion and just slagging someone off.

Nerys, please tell me how my last post was in anway disrespectful, or was i infact offering advice to help the person who made the original post??


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Nerys said:


> lol, you can sure tells its the summer hols..
> N


Please tell me what you mean by this comment????


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Hana said:


> Please tell me what you mean by this comment????


Chill Winston, I'm sure there's no argument there.

"No chips without vinegar"


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

its just annoying that he must instantly think im a child without having a clue about anything about me. 
All i wanted to do was see if anyone felt the same, cus i love this forum and its so useful but i dont understand why some people have to be so disrespectful. if i didnt like the way someone was doing something i wouldnt post how much of an idiot i thought they were. 
I just get annoyed as some people on here just want to cauyse confrontation and when i put a thread to see if people feel the same i get jumped on the same.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Who caused the confrontation in question and did you PM them to take up the issue?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Hana said:


> its just annoying that *he* must instantly think im a child without having a clue about anything about me.
> All i wanted to do was see if anyone felt the same, cus i love this forum and its so useful but i dont understand why some people have to be so disrespectful. if i didnt like the way someone was doing something i wouldnt post how much of an idiot i thought they were.
> I just get annoyed as some people on here just want to cauyse confrontation and when i put a thread to see if people feel the same i get jumped on the same.


Just for the record- he is actually a she.

*sinks back into the background to watch again*


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Durhamchance said:


> Just for the record- he is actually a she.
> 
> *sinks back into the background to watch again*


lol, ok then. i stand corrected haha :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lmao

the summer holidays comment was as that is when all the ejits come out to play.. i could not possibly state whether you were an ejit or not.. but... there are a lot of them about..



> its just annoying that he must instantly think im a child without having a clue about anything about me.


 its just annoying that you must instantly think im a guy without having a clue about anything about me. and it does say in my profile as it goes..

and yes, i am a she.. :whip:

do i think saying someone might be a freeloader is a nice helpful comment.. nah not really.. did i think you saying he should rephrase it was helpful? nah not really.. why repeat what had already been said. if you wanted to help him, then pm him.. not repeat what had been said and then say he was coming over as a freeloader..

ok i think it too, but i did not say it 

N


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Who caused the confrontation in question and did you PM them to take up the issue?


To be honest im not going to name because that defeats the object and makes me just as bad :lol2:. but iv lost count of the number of threads iv read where it starts of on a good note, say someone gets their snake to take its first feed by feeding live, then someone jumps in with an opinion then the rest of the thread is devoted to that person rather than the original poster.
Thats what my thread was ment to be about. 

your browsing through and you see a title then you get halfway through and someone has being nasty or disrespectful or something and the rest of the thread is spent people arguing with them. dont get me wrong its not the people that argue that irritate me because they are just defending the OP, i just dont understand why some people have to be disrepectful and start name calling on a forum that is dedicated to trying to help people


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

she

(see i checked)

although i could not see your age as you have not bothered to fill it in on your profile..

is talking about young guns thread about his what-ever-it-was that he got eating again

(and yes, i did look back over all your posts.. can you tell  )

for that matter.. having a moan at ratboy for championing rat snakes as first time snakes.. is hardly positive either is it darlin'

and for that matter. neither is this thread!

i mean you might as well call yourself Jake ... or call in the animal welfare officers on people to try and screw them over..

there is a lot of ejits about. as said.

N

N


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Nerys said:


> lmao
> 
> the summer holidays comment was as that is when all the ejits come out to play.. i could not possibly state whether you were an ejit or not.. but... there are a lot of them about..
> 
> ...


Nerys like iv said before everyone can have their opinion and this yours.:2thumb:


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Nerys said:


> she
> 
> (see i checked)
> 
> ...


Ok you've lost me now???

I apologised to ratboy for what i said as i realised what i had said was out of order.

'i mean you might as well call yourself Jake ... or call in the animal welfare officers on people to try and screw them over..'

What have i said for you to make that statement????


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've been a good boy.....:whistling2:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Must admit i was abit shocked Steve got jumped on in the first snake thread thingy.:?


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Nerys.............no hard feelings :2thumb:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

It been "interesting" on good 'ol rfuk recently..


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

i agree. over the past few weeks it seems to have got worse.


----------

